# New Id 3077 In The House



## Peter Lind (Mar 20, 2010)

Hi all,

I am new to the forum, but have been doing research on Ollech & Wajs watches. This one came in the other day. I like the 3077 very much. Great VFM watch




























Cheers

Peter


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

Welcome to the forum - Good choice, one of the nicest O&W's imho - Health to wear ... Paul :thumbsup:


----------



## Peter Lind (Mar 20, 2010)

PaulBoy said:


> Welcome to the forum - Good choice, one of the nicest O&W's imho - Health to wear ... Paul :thumbsup:


Thanks Paulboy, It is a nice one :thumbsup:

Cheers

Peter


----------



## Andy Tims (Apr 13, 2008)

Welcome.

I had an ID 3077 a couple of years ago - decent watch.


----------



## bydandie (Jan 18, 2010)

Nice watch, with the second timezone on the bezel it makes a great holiday watch!


----------



## Peter Lind (Mar 20, 2010)

Peter Lind said:


> PaulBoy said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome to the forum - Good choice, one of the nicest O&W's imho - Health to wear ... Paul :thumbsup:
> ...


Thanks Andy


----------



## Peter Lind (Mar 20, 2010)

Thanks for the comments guys. I like this one a lot.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

Andy Tims said:


> Welcome.
> 
> I had an ID 3077 a couple of years ago - decent watch.


Its still with me as well Andy 

Looks good with the 12 hour bezel as well. Min has the standard 0-60 bezel


----------



## Peter Lind (Mar 20, 2010)

mattbeef said:


> Andy Tims said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome.
> ...


 Nice orange :thumbsup:


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

Thanks very much.


----------

